# Twinstar timer



## Fisher2007 (26 Oct 2019)

Can anyone help me with my new twinstar light and timer please?  I have a twinstar 1200S and this timer 
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/led-controllerdimmer-for-twinstar-lights-3615-p.asp

First time I've used either and having some problems 

So last night I set the light and timer up for the first time and set the programmes as follows;

16.30 - 10%
16.40 - 25%
16.50 - 40%
17.00 - 50%
22.30 - 40%
22.40 - 25%
22.50 - 10%
23.00 - 0%

The tank has just been set up so I'm limiting amount and intensity of light

Despite the above the light isn't doing what I want.  Last night the light powered down and then off as expected but at 3am this morning I woke up to see a glow from downstairs and found the light on (how long it had been on I don't know).  Then earlier we got home at about 18.00 but the light wasn't on at all and I had to manually override it to turn it on

I've just gone through the mode settings to check that the above are all correct and still programmed and they are.  The time set on the timer is also correct (and in the 24 hour clock like the time slots as programmed)

The controller is currently switching between the time and auto on the display, which from what I have read it correct 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Dan OB (26 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Can anyone help me with my new twinstar light and timer please?  I have a twinstar 1200S and this timer
> https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/led-controllerdimmer-for-twinstar-lights-3615-p.asp
> 
> First time I've used either and having some problems
> ...



Hello, 

I think you need to set your first setting to 0% at 16:00 say than 10% at 16:30hrs 

Check out Jurijs Jutjajevs video on Youtube on how to use the controller!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Fisher2007 (26 Oct 2019)

Dan OB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think you need to set your first setting to 0% at 16:00 say than 10% at 16:30hrs
> 
> ...



Thanks .  Just re programmed it.  Let's see what happens


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Oct 2019)

Yeah your starting point needs to be 0% then go from there everything else looks good though


----------



## Fisher2007 (27 Oct 2019)

Well so far so good.  Or at least I didn't wake in the night to an alien glow from downstairs!

We're at home today so will be able to see if it comes on and ramps up and down as planned


----------

